# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Antwerp - Αμβερσα (Belgium)

## mastrokostas

Μαζί με το Ρότερνταμ μια εμπορική πύλη της Ευρώπης .Παλιά όπου και να κοιτούσες έβλεπες Ελληνικά βαπόρια .Εδώ υπήρχαν μεγάλες πιθανότητες να συναντούσε και κάποιον φίλο που είχατε κάνει σε κάποιο βαπόρι μαζί .


Εδω για περισσοτερα http://www.portofantwerp.com/

----------


## Apostolos

Ας πούμε ότι το λιμάνι της Αμβέρσας είναι ένα εντολώς τεχνιτό λιμάνι. Αποτελείτε απο λεκάνες με διαφορετικό ύψος στάθμης και για να εισέλθεις σε αυτές περνάς απο μία σειρά δεξαμενών γνωστές ώς locks. Φανταστείτε λοιπόν να κάναμε τον Κηφισό πλωτό και να δημιουργούσαμε ένα λιμάνι πχ στον Ρέντη ή στα Πετράλωνα... Δέν θα ήταν φοβερό?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Φανταστείτε λοιπόν να κάναμε τον Κηφισό πλωτό και να δημιουργούσαμε ένα λιμάνι πχ στον Ρέντη ή στα Πετράλωνα... Δέν θα ήταν φοβερό?


Πράγματι θα ήταν φοβερό, και η χαρά ταυτόχρονα του κάθε φωτο-καραβολάτρη !!!  :Very Happy: 

Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι θα μπορέσουμε να δούμε ποτέ ένα τέτοιο έργο στην Ελλάδα. Εδώ δεν μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε ένα λιμάνι της προκοπής στην Τήνο, στην Μυτιλήνη, στην Χίο, στην Ραφήνα και, και, και, και............

Μέχρι και το μεγάλο λιμάνι μας - βιτρίνα, δεν είναι δα και από τα πλέον σύγχρονα του κόσμου.....  :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να καταλάβουμε τι λέμε παρακάτω δύο από τις δεξαμενές (locks) 
Η δεξαμενή Zandvliet με μήκος 500 m, πλάτος 57 m και ελάχιστο βάθος (στην είσοδο) 13,1 m:
Adwerpen-1.jpg

Η δεξαμενή Boudeijn με μήκος 360 m, πλάτος 45 m και ελάχιστο βάθος (στην είσοδο) 9,9 m:
Adwerpen-2.jpg

----------

